# tuners, Tuners, TUNERS



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I still haven't replaced my stolen Boss TU-2but I really need a new tuner. I just hate spending the $75+ on something that doesn't do much although it's really a must have.

Anyways, what are my other options besides the Boss TU-2? I didn't notice a tone suck with the pedal, but some people say it does. How's the Peterson Strobe tuners? I'd preferably want something cheaper if it does the same thing.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Get yourself a KORG DT-10. Excellent tuners.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Peterson strobostomp. Takes a bit of getting used to, but its the best. Very accurate and very easy to see.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I use a Boss TU-2 to rough tune... but then I work it out by ear after that. You can tune and tune all day long but nothing can beat the ear for accuracy.

Anyway, I heard Planet Waves makes a good one too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Korg GA-30. Cost me $20. Does the job.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul said:


> I can tune a perfect 5th and a perfect 4th by ear, well...perfectly.:smile:
> 
> Unfortunately, in our even/equal tempered world, a Perfect 5th or a Pefect 4th isn't really tuned to the true interval. The only people I know who can tune by ear to meet our current even/equal temperment "Standards" are trained piano tuners. I could either take a piano tuning course, or use a tuner with the greatest precision available to me at a reasonable cost. I paid over $100.00 for a Seiko quarts needle tuner in the 80's. In terms of real $$, the Strobostomp 2 is cheaper. And compared to an untrained ear....better.


Hah, I guess I worded that last sentence way wrong.

I don't get that much into tuning... I'm more about the playing. Get roughly close to the pitch I want, use the 5th fret method to make sure chords don't get that nasty vibrating sound to them and then I just jam. I might be a 1/4 step off but when I get playing not too many people are going to notice the difference, you know? Unless I happen to be in a room filled with people who have an amazingly well-trained ear... chances of that are pretty slim, hah.

Tuning isn't a huge deal to me... I mostly play guitars with Floyds, so what's the point of sitting there getting it to pitch and then bend it back out of pitch with the bar, or accidently push down on the trem while palm muting, lol.


----------



## peter benn (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe check out the mid-priced Fender AX-12. I've had mine for eight years now, so maybe they don't make them any more. Everyone who's used mine loves it. Music stores that get them in often sell out of them right away.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Get yourself a KORG DT-10. Excellent tuners.


+1 for this tuner.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Get yourself a KORG DT-10. Excellent tuners.


Another +1 for this tuner. Basically indestructable and does a great job. Also you can tune silently which is great on stage.


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Anyways, what are my other options besides the Boss TU-2? I didn't notice a tone suck with the pedal, but some people say it does. How's the Peterson Strobe tuners? I'd preferably want something cheaper if it does the same thing.


The TU-2 is a tone-sucker. Be happy someone stole it. However (and I'm not trying to insult your pedals) you have a number of non-true-bypass pedals that are probably also sucking tone in your rig (ie. all the Boss pedals, danelectro, etc...)

But back to the tuner - assuming you need a pedal tuner, and given what you said about price, I'd get the Planet Waves one. I have one - it does not suck tone. It is far cheaper than the Peterson.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Planet Waves


More than accurate enough for live use

True Bypass

Excellent display for dark (or excessively bright) environments.

Built like a tank

Will provide DC power to other pedals

Under $100.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

+1 for planet waves. I've had mine for about a year and no issues with it at all.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ripper said:


> Get yourself a KORG DT-10. Excellent tuners.


+1. The DT-10 is a great tuner and my first choice unless there are space limitations, in which case you can't go wrong with a TU-2 for all-around functionality.


----------



## puscifer (Aug 13, 2007)

apparently the korg dt-10 is discontinued, so it might be a bit tougher to find.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

puscifer said:


> apparently the korg dt-10 is discontinued, so it might be a bit tougher to find.



...i have two. i may sell one or both if i can get my hands on a strobostomp.

-dh


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

puscifer said:


> apparently the korg dt-10 is discontinued, so it might be a bit tougher to find.


They now sell it as the DT-10BK. It's a black case instead of a brushed aluminium one.


----------

